# Fischereiprüfung



## Flussmonster (29. Januar 2012)

Guude 

in 2 Wochen gehts los, endlich den Lehrgang zur Fischereiprüfung amchen, damit ich auch meinen deutschen Angelschein bekomme  

Habe da allerdings eine kleine Frage, werde meinen Lehrgang in Wiesbaden machen, auf der Internetseite steht auch, dass die Prüfung auch in Wiesbaden statt finden wird. 
Aber kann ich die dort überhaupt machen ? - Ich dachte ich muss die Prüfung bei mir im Bezirk machen, also Landratsamt GG ? 

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand genaueres sagen könnte  

Grüße


----------



## Salmotom (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Klar kannst du die dort machen , dein Bezirk is in dem Fall nich Gross-Gerau sondern HESSEN !


Gruss Thomas


----------



## AJ-1st (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Wünsche Dir viel Glück zur Prüfung.
Wenn du dir immer wieder deine Unterlagen durchgelesen hast, brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen.
gruss Daniel


----------



## antonio (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*



Salmotom schrieb:


> Klar kannst du die dort machen , dein Bezirk is in dem Fall nich Gross-Gerau sondern HESSEN !
> 
> 
> Gruss Thomas



das stimmt so pauschal nicht in einigen bl gilt sogar das landkreisprinzip,da braucht man die genehmigung der fischereibehörde, um in nem andern landkreis die prüfung machen zu können.
obs in hessen so ist weiß ich nicht.

antonio


----------



## Salmotom (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> das stimmt so pauschal nicht in einigen bl gilt sogar das landkreisprinzip,da braucht man die genehmigung der fischereibehörde, um in nem andern landkreis die prüfung machen zu können.
> obs in hessen so ist weiß ich nicht.
> 
> antonio


 
Ich schrieb ja auch nur von Gross-Gerau / Hessen . Sofern sich von den Gesetzen hier nichts geändert hat ist das auch immernoch so . Ich wohne selbst im Kreis Gross-Gerau und hab meine Prüfung aber im Saarland gemacht (2010) und mich natürlich vorher erkundigt ob das rechtens ist .

Aber Flussmonster um ganz sicher zu gehn ruf in Gross-Gerau auf dem Landratsamt - bei der oberen Fischereibehörde an und frage da nach . Die können dir genau sagen was sache ist .

Gruss Thomas


----------

